# Bareback pads, why?



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I've never used a bareback pad; I'm more country-Western oriented. I think bareback pads are for riders afraid to get dirty lol ;p. It's easier to be connected mentally with your horse when you can feel pressure points through just jeans, feel a horse hollowing his back better, understand discomfort, tenseness, pleasure, to not be behind the movement, etc. That's just my take on it


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't see the point of them really, so if someone knows really why they use one please let me know I would really like to know why. Isn't the point of bareback to have nothing between you and your horse (except for you clothes of course)?


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Well actually I'm in the same boat as both of you, don't really get the point, I remember thinking how stupid it was when they first came out w/ them, but that's why I'm asking. I try to be open about things and thought there may be more to it then I originally thought.

So if anyone knows I'd love to hear, and maybe we'll all learn something!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I believe the one and only reason for them is to keep your britches clean.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

The point becomes very obvious to you literally, when you attempt to ride bareback on a shark fin withered Thoroughbred. You just can't sit back on your pockets enough to get away from the pain. I'd love to be able to ride purely bareback, but that's just not happening with my horse!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

MyBoyPuck said:


> The point becomes very obvious to you literally, when you attempt to ride bareback on a shark fin withered Thoroughbred. You just can't sit back on your pockets enough to get away from the pain. I'd love to be able to ride purely bareback, but that's just not happening with my horse!


:lol: I never thought of the pain reason


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

I use one and love it. More importantly Honey seems to like it better. I have a pretty boney butt and Honey has a somewhat boney back which makes riding completely bareback uncomfortable for us both. With a pad I still get the benefits of riding bareback, without the pain for either of us. Plus, mine has a small pocket on it so I can carry keys, chapstick, etc. I probably wouldn't bother with it if Honey were a bit "fleshier" on her back.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

For those who dont know why people use them, or think they are 'stupid', try riding on a horse with high withers completely bareback.. You'll learn extremely fast how nice they really are.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

One of the benefits of a saddle is that it protects your horses back. The same would be true to a lesser degree with a bareback pad. As a man I can say that no horse has withers low enough that I want to ride it bareback.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

For me, I am more comfortable riding with a bareback pad. I have done pure bareback a few times on a small lesson QH, but for my big young WB the bareback pad is a wiser option. First of all, a bareback pad has more stick, so there is more security (this can also make a bareback pad more comfortable for the horse as you won't slide around as much). I don't find that a bareback pad hinders my ability to feel my horse at all, I can feel him easily even through a big bulky dressage saddle. If you can't feel the muscles of your horse working unless you are skin to skin, you may want to brush up in that area of your riding. It also is more sanitary, the hair won't rub off onto your legs. And finally, some horses just have down right painful backs! My horse has a high wither and is a bit on the thin side, as well as narrow, so he would be anything but a sofa to ride on w/o a bareback pad. I have ridden on suede and fleece, and I would have to say the suede bareback pads have a better grip than the fleece. Some bareback pads have a strap on the top, which can make things easier for mounting or holding on during a buck.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

There are 3 reasons why I use a bareback pad.
1) Pain. Try riding a high-withered horse pure bareback. It hurts and I don't know why you'd not use a pad if you had a high withered horse.
2) I'm a bit of a girly girl, so I really hate it when I get sweaty horse hair all up my legs. 
3)Safety. The one I have has a little strap at the front which is awesome when Nessie spooks. Plus, mine is mostly suade and it gives me a little extra grip. Mine's a BestFriends bareback pad.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

I use one cause my horses withers are very prominent and uncomfortable to bounce against...


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you that has been very helpful! I did assume they'd keep you cleaner, sweat and hair sticking to you legs is not much fun. I was mostly wondering if they gave the horse more protection. I have ridden high wethered horses bareback (and never having used a bareback pad, it doesn't really make me understand), and I agree they aren't my favorite to ride bareback, but didn't realize the bareback pads helped w/ that. I did think the idea was stupid when they first came out w/ them, I rode bareback alot then and couldn't see the point, seemed almost to defeat the purpose of bareback, but over the years seeing they are still around and people do use them I thought there may be more to them then my first impression.

I have been helping a friend out w/ her daughter's new horse and my sister is planning to take the horse out for some rides w/ me. Only problem is I'm short saddles, and even though their horse has a great back for bareback riding I was considering letting my sister use my saddle (she'll be riding the new horse) and going bareback, and was trying to deside if a bareback pad would make it more confortable for my horse (and if it's more confortable for me that would be a bonus too).


----------



## ThatClassyEventer (Jun 3, 2014)

I ride with a bareback pad for a few reasons:
-High whithers. As a girl, riding a high-whithered horse either hurts really bad, or just plain feels weird.

-Security. I have a suede bareback pad. All the western riders in jeans and no pad, will have less security than me, riding in my full seat breeches that grip suede like glue!! I've stayed on through several spooks, as well as bolting, spinning, etc. Also, it makes it easier to keep a good seat while jumping.

-Cleanliness. Yes, I admit, it keeps you cleaner. My mom makes me take a lint-roller to my a** if I come to the car with horse hair on it. If I ride on a recently washed bareback pad, I stay clean!

-Saddle fit. Sometimes while you're working to find a saddle that wont pinch, or hurt the horse, you will find yourself waiting for that new saddle to come, dying to ride! And if you're not the most secure bareback rider, a pad will help.

-Weather. Sometimes a saddle or a wet horse can be slippery in a drizzle! A bareback pad soaks up any rain from the horses coat, and the other side keeps your bum from looking like you peed yourself. xD

And many more reasons...


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

I use to use one on my thoroughbred if we were going on longer rides bareback, just to protect her spine and withers from me bouncing around. Once I got my seat bareback I got rid of it. I jump, gallop, spin, do barrels and poles all bareback with no pad and no problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

My reason would be a very round horse who is hard to balance on bareback. Even my trainer refuses to ride her bareback, its that bad. A pad gives me grip and like someone else said its handy when trying to find a saddle. My mare is short backed, flat backed, and extremely wide. Saddles for her are few and far between and expensive so I had to use one for almost a year. Luckily we have a saddle now and it fits 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

i love riding bareback and i love how you can feel every move with your horse bareback.. I dont mind getting dirty but i do like bareback pads because they give you a little extra something to hold on to!And its better for comfort for the rider and horse, it feels really weird hitting the withers and it really hurts!


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Most people think of bareback pads as making the ride more comfortable for the rider. Few riders consider how riding bareback feels to the horse. If you have ever carried a backpack, think of a bareback pad as padding in a backpack to help protect your back from being poked by the contents of the backpack. Think of a well-fitted saddle as a backpack frame.

My main concern with bareback pads, however, is the poor cinch design used by most. They would be much improved if they were designed to use a good English-style girth.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Some people have an exceptionally boney bottom. Seat bones. Ischial tuberosities. 

My favorite bareback pad is a simple western quilted pad secured with an overgirth.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I tried bareback pads. For some reason, no matter how tight they are, they slide back. Then i have a very unhappy mare 0.o'.


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

Kiger, I think some have a breast collar-like attachment. I can see if I can find that again if you think you'd want to look at that option.


----------



## Rideabighorse (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm an old man with a boney butt. I use a bare back pad to protect my butt and my horses back. I wear Wranglers pretty much all the time and so go other places after riding so I prefer to not have a dirty sweaty bottom. Not the least my balance isn't what it used to be so the suede seat gives my a little more grip too.


----------



## Altalefty (Apr 14, 2014)

I like them for reasons mentioned above too. One thing that no one else has mentioned, that I like them for, is when starting a colt I always put one on before saddling for the first time. Sure makes the step from a blanket to a saddle a little smoother.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

I've always had sensitive skin and both horse spit and sweat cause a rash. Letting my jeans get soaked in equine perspiration isn't a wise decision  In winter though, I don't bother.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

I don't mind a dirty butt, but I stopped with the soggy bottoms as a two year old.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm glad this is still relevant, because this thread dates from 5 years back. Dinosaur ages for the internet.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

When I was a kid, I rode bareback all the time and I practically was riding all the time I wasn't in school or in bed. Then I developed a boil on my butt then extended over to my hip and accompanied with a fever. The doctor lanced it and I was in bed on my stomach for a week with drain tubes, not fun! The doctor said no more riding without a saddle. After that I did use my saddle more often, however I did prefer a bareback pad with the stirrups removed, until I wore holes in it, then it was back to using a proper saddle full time. Believe me, you would never want to have a boil like that, and I never have again, although I will hop on totally bareback for maybe 10 minutes max!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spirit1215 (Mar 11, 2014)

I've always had horses with really high withers lol I'd love to ride completly bareback but it really hurts lol


----------



## equaeternal (May 8, 2014)

Some people are boney and some horse are boney


----------



## Wavetherider (Nov 13, 2020)

haviris said:


> Ok, maybe a silly question, but are there benefits to a bareback pad over just regular bareback?


The reason is because if you are riding a horse bareback for more than 15 min at anything more than a walk, you need a pad because it can damage their spine with you possibly bouncing, even if you have a really deep seat 
Sorry if that didn't make sense 🤣


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

This thread is a minimum of 6 years old. If anyone would like to discuss bareback pads or has questions, please start a new thread. I'm closing this one for now.


----------

